

What are some programming competitions coming up? - CodeJustin
http://codejustin.com/what-are-some-programming-competitions-coming-up/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Al Zimmermann is due to start again fairly soon, and there's always Project
Euler. Are you interested specifically in competitions with prizes, or simply
having a challenge and pitting yourself against other programmers?

------
CodeJustin
Does anyone know of any contests for programmers/developers coming up soon?

